# nice weather



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

with the nice weather i took the chance to get the new pup out on some birds. Today i decided to take him over to my friends house to get him on some birds in some cover. I took my camera and snapped a few pictures.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pictures, looks a lot like my training session today.


----------

